
Julian Assange to Be Questioned by Sweden Over Rape Claim - artur_makly
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/12/world/europe/julian-assange-sweden-ecuador.html
======
artur_makly
“Another consequence of the delay is that several of the accusations are now
barred due to the statute of limitations. We can’t see any other outcome for
this investigation than that it be shut down.”

